# Analogwertgeber kaufen



## Goermi (1 Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich suche eine günstige Lösung wie ich an eine analoge Eingangskarte verschiedene Werte einstellen kann ohne das ich selber eine Schaltung löten muss.
Es sollte ein fertiges Modul sein. Und es sollte über ein poti einstellbar sein. 
Es soll für Schulungszwecke benutzt werden.

Im Netz finde ich keine passenden Komponenten. Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch noch ein Tipp.
Es sollte *einer* der folgenden Bereiche einzustellen sein.

Versorgungsspannung: 24V DC

Einzustellender Bereich:
+/-10 V, 
+/-5 V, 
0...10 V,
 0...20 mA 
oder 4...20 mA

Vielen Dank!


----------



## LargoD (1 Juli 2018)

Suchst Du einen Simulator zum Testen der analogen Eingänge?


----------



## Rudi (1 Juli 2018)

Schau mal ebay Nr. 26373023191


----------



## LargoD (1 Juli 2018)

Rudi schrieb:


> Schau mal ebay Nr. 26373023191


Finde ich nicht.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Rudi (1 Juli 2018)

Tut mir leid es fehlte 1 Zahl. ebay _263730231911  ist richtig  (noch ca. 4 Stunden)_


----------



## Rudi (1 Juli 2018)

jetzt ebay 263790623121


----------



## Goermi (2 Juli 2018)

Ich dachte eher an sowas:

https://www.metz-connect.com/de/products/110660

sollte halt möglichst günstig sein.


----------



## M-Ott (10 Juli 2018)

Vielleicht das da:
https://www.guentner.de/fileadmin/l...ries/Guentner_Acc_GHPF_0_10_Data_sheet_DE.pdf

Wir hatten solche oder ähnliche bei meinem letzten Arbeitgeber. Preis hielt sich im Rahmen. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob es exakt dieser Hersteller war, aber das sind die einzigen, die ich finde.


----------



## Lebenslang (25 Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich nutz von Scheib Elektrotechnik den ASG2.
Schön kompakt für die Baustelle, 9V Block Spannungsversorgung, kann Strom und Spannung.


----------



## Gecht (3 August 2018)

Kuck mal bei Rinck Elektronik


----------



## Rudi (3 August 2018)

Gecht schrieb:


> Kuck mal bei Rinck Elektronik



Sehr hilfreich. Kanns auch schreiben "schau mal im Internet"


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (3 September 2018)

Wir verwenden den hier: https://www.anderson-negele.com/de/p/industrieelektronik/hsg-3/

Hab keine Ahnung was der gekostet hat. Ist aber ein Super Gerät.


----------

